# How do I remove splashtop?



## Em Furlong (Oct 24, 2010)

There's this program called splashtop that comes up on my hp laptop before I can type in the password. It basically lets you acess music and the internet without actually logging into the system and it's kinda anoying and I'd like to get rid of it. I've tried doing a system search for any files with that name and googling how to get rid of it with no resaults. Any sugestions?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 24, 2010)

Splashtop isn't actually a program, but rather it's an operating system that you can load before Windows. It's quite useful, but you can't disable it from Windows because of that - You need to go into your laptop's BIOS setup (I believe it should either be DEL or F2) and disable it from there. HP should have more information about how to do that if you know the model number of the laptop.


----------

